# Fish on a stick!



## twoclones (May 17, 2010)

As much as I dislike working from scaffold, I could not resist using the full height of this stump to make this carving. This Ash tree was killed by insects and being owned by a board member for Allied Arts, I had to do something special.  Sealed with Australian Timber Oil and 3 coats of Tung Oil Varnish. 











WoodHacker.com


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## poorboypaul (May 17, 2010)

nice work!!


----------



## minknency (Jun 4, 2010)

This was really nice, I really like this Fish on a stick. This art was really fantastic, this idea was really nice man.I hope many people will really like this.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## NEP (Jun 15, 2010)

Like it!! Very good!


----------



## Treetom (Jun 16, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## 034avsuper (Jun 17, 2010)

Great job, looks real nice


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Popped ya your first Nova for a job well done! Very good work sir.


----------

